# Embryo Glue ... anyone had this?



## Becky39

Hi ladies ...

Its been a long time since ive been here, but im back having tmt for our 4th and last go. 

We were told at our planning appt about a new thing they were doing to the Embryo's - called Embryo Glue (obvisouly not pritt stick or super glue lol) and i was wondering has anyone had any tmt with the Origin, had the glue and become pregnant? 

Im not worried about the procedure, i have read up a lot on this subject since they told us about it, and i feel there is no harm in trying (unless of course our child becomes a glue sniffer when its a teenager - i know who to blame   lol ) i just wanted to know if anyone had gotten a viable pregnancy from using it. 

Im starting stimms next Thursday, and EC is scheduled for 29th July .... is there anyone else around the same time as me here?? 

Becky Xxx


----------



## Becky39

Does anyone know how i can post this question in the 'embryologist' (main section) as no one is able to help me here - i cant see a button for me to open a new thread?? Any ideas ladies

Thanks  xx


----------



## CrystalW

Becky39 said:


> Does anyone know how i can post this question in the 'embryologist' (main section) as no one is able to help me here - i cant see a button for me to open a new thread?? Any ideas ladies
> 
> Thanks  xx


Hello Becky,

I am only able to answer a few questions hence its not possible to open a new thread. I have heard of embryo glue before and i know it is something that is used quite routinely in the USA. I have not seen any good personal evidence that it improves pregnancy rates (although the manufacturers do have some nice stats!) but i have also not heard that it is detrimental. Remember though that many embryos are genetically abnormal and there can be a good reason that they are not `sticking` so it may improve implantation but not ongoing pregnancy rates.

But if your clinic has had some success with it and your consultant can give you good reasons to try it then i would be guided by them.

Best wishes


----------

